
In Ancient Skeletons, Scientists Discover a Modern Foe: Hepatitis B - Hooke
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/09/science/ancient-dna-bones-hepatitis.html
======
amelius
> One researcher is resurrecting extinct strains of the virus from genes
> recovered from ancient skeletons, hoping to learn more about how today’s
> strains might evolve.

Because what could possibly go wrong?

~~~
inciampati
This work is done in biosafety compliant conditions. The risk is far less than
you imply. In any case these are ancient strains whose hosts outcompeted them
evolutionarily.

~~~
whatshisface
Viruses evolve to be less deadly over time, so an old strain of something
might actually be more dangerous.

~~~
kakaorka
What is the genetic motive for them to become less deadly over time?

~~~
yorwba
Killing the host prevents it from spreading the virus.

The most successful viruses don't impact the host's health at all, like the
virus whose leftover DNA allows mammals to give live birth.

~~~
practice9
> the virus whose leftover DNA allows mammals to give live birth

Wow, first time I hear about this. Do you have any links with additional info?

